# my Pentax family grows..



## smithdan (May 19, 2016)

On a recent holiday to Scotland, my wife on the lookout for "different" cameras in thrift stores managed to pick this up for 10 GBP.







Hard to remember just how small these were..






The lady in the store threw this in for free, said that she had no idea what it was..





Wife's friend was shocked, said that the only things people in Scotland give away are rhubarb and Kittens.  Anyway, here's the Rondo rangefinder all cleaned up ready to go to work with Vito.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 20, 2016)

Nice. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## webestang64 (May 21, 2016)

Super nice! I just got a Voigtlander myself and have had a Pentax 110 for many years and it came in the box with all 3 lenses, flash, auto winder and a roll of film.


----------

